# Platinum



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2008)

So with all the negativity regarding the future of the global auto industry the digital price of platinum dropped below that of gold for the first time in 20 years today.... that being said I took a look at ebay....


Anyone know what the deal with this person listed as from brazil is who is hawking 0.95 fineness platinum bars according to his listings... they seem to be actually selling for around 400-600$ if their legit... (but considering how many of them have gone up seems one wouldn't take that large of a hit on them when they could be unloaded elsewhere....)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/alex-alves

although he does have a few listed at 800$ buy it nows a little more reasonable considering the current spot price.... but...


----------

